# ABGA Questions



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Quick question, because I know less than nothing about registering goats with the ABGA. If you breed a 50% buck with a 100% doe would the kid be able to be registered at 75%?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes. But keep in mind the buck needs to be DNA tested to be able to register any of his offspring. So as long as he has had that done then correct they will be 75% kids


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Ok,thanks


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I know there have been some recent rule changes so I may not be totally accurate. 

We have several 50% bucks. They are from 100% bucks and unregistered does. When we registered them they gave us a Record of Pedigree. The lady on the phone last year told me that this 50% Record of Pedigree counts as 0% towards the offspring percentage. She did say they were looking into changes, but she didn't know what those changes were. I guess I need to call them.


----------

